# Gen3 HPWC questions



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I just learned that the Gen3 wall connectors now support load sharing via WIFi with a software update. I would like to get two of these to replace my existing Gen 1 charger and add another one to the same subpanel for an additional EV. 

I no longer own any Tesla vehicles; I use the TeslaTap to convert the TLS02 connector to J1772 (which works great by the way). So I’m wondering was is the UI for the GEN3 EVSEs? Is it via the Tesla app or do they use a web interface? If it’s the former, I’m concerned that not having any Tesla vehicles in the app but owning HPWCs might not be a use case the developers considered.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

atebit said:


> I just learned that the Gen3 wall connectors now support load sharing via WIFi with a software update.


Yes, but I've yet to hear Tesla announce that they've added that ability. I'd hate for you to be counting on that feature and then never have it become available.


> I no longer own any Tesla vehicles;... So I’m wondering was is the UI for the GEN3 EVSEs? Is it via the Tesla app or do they use a web interface? If it’s the former, I’m concerned that not having any Tesla vehicles in the app but owning HPWCs might not be a use case the developers considered.


That's an excellent question. I don't know the answer, unfortunately.

Alternately, if you can find gen2 wall connectors, those can load share (using a wired connection) and there would be no app issues (the app knows nothing about them). Also, some of those wall connectors were sold with J1772 plugs. I had the opportunity to buy one of them (my local Tesla Service Center had one), but I passed.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Here’s a link to a 3 month old YouTube: 




Also, I saw another video from Oz showing how to get the Gen3 on your home WIFi. It uses its own WIFi to connect to your phone,then you use that to configure it to directly join your network, a la WEMO, etc. type devices. So I mightbe in good shape.

though after watching the video not sure how this is code compliant. My electrician says the mains needs to be de-rated by 125%, so 2 60A breakers work out to needing a 2 x 75A + 150A subpanel. My maths say 2 x 60 x 80% = 96A which would work in my 100A subpanel. But, he has the NEC code book, not me.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If the Wifi connection sharing doesn't work, you don't have to give up on the Wall Connectors - just set each one to half the available amps. It will be safe that way, the only issue is you won't be able to reach the full amps available in the circuit at either Wall Connector.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

atebit said:


> though after watching the video not sure how this is code compliant. My electrician says the mains needs to be de-rated by 125%, so 2 60A breakers work out to needing a 2 x 75A + 150A subpanel. My maths say 2 x 60 x 80% = 96A which would work in my 100A subpanel. But, he has the NEC code book, not me.


If you're planning on load-sharing, that usually means that both WCs will be connected to a single breaker. If they're connected to a 60 amp breaker, then each will be able to deliver 48 amps (80% of rating) to a vehicle. Then when you have two vehicles charging, the two WC's will split the 48 amps between the two vehicles, as shown in the video that you provided.

Are you planning a different configuration?


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

My Sparky’s just not getting it. He insists that your have to derate THE BREAKER(s) by 125%, which makes no sense. He’s insisting that I need a 150A panel for two Gen3 load-sharing chargers where the Master is configured for a 60A circuit (AKA delivering 48A max between the two HPWCs).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you've explained that both WC's should be connected to a single 60 amp breaker, and he still doesn't accept that, then you'll probably need to find a different electrician.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Indeed


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So I’ve got an upcoming Tesla solar install wherein they will wire my WC directly to the internal load center of the backup gateway with a single 60A breaker.

My plan is that after all the work is done I’ll be able to disconnect the WC, replace it with a junction box and split it to two gen3 WC that will load share 60A each, pulling no more than 60A total. Not sure why an electrician will mandate anything higher then the 60A total that will be drawn (48A actual).


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I’ve finally got him on-board. 🍿


----------

